# Price of ammo~



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Break your wallets out folks,cost of ammo is taking another jump,effective april 1st,I'm told .223 ammo is jumping by 15% all major brands,handgun loads will jump 10% (already jumped 10% if ya can find it) and all shotgun ammo will jump 5%...

FYI


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

more than just by %15. I bought 1K bulk 556 for $300 last fall, that works out to 30 cents per round, now its hard to find anything under 70 cents per round. At that price I can justify ordering a Dillon press assuming the components ever come available.


----------

